# Verbal Judo.



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2003)

I read a book by this title some years ago. I always find it amusing when someone uses the term judo or jujitsu in this way, such as:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A27842-2003Sep4.html



> "The unions did a clever judo move in not striking" as they did three years ago



I often see jujitsu (not jujutsu) used to describe political maneuvres:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A40299-2003Aug24.html



> He would rebuild American diplomacy and recommit to multilateralism; in a nice bit of jujitsu on a Bush campaign 2000 theme, Dean says he would "restore honor and dignity to the United States' reputation around the world."


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 7, 2003)

Verbal Judo is a term the ATA American Tae kwon do uses. Having figured that one out. I am going to throw your ***.  Maybe that is what they mean.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Brother John (Mar 12, 2004)

Kempojujutsu said:
			
		

> Verbal Judo is a term the ATA American Tae kwon do uses. Having figured that one out. I am going to throw your ***.  Maybe that is what they mean.
> Bob:asian:


Actually my friend, Verbal Judo is an entire curriculum designed by a man who specializes in training law-enforcement personel (M.P., police, sheriff, corrections officers, FBI...etc. Very extensive resume.). I took the "Verbal Judo" basic course (on video w/book), it's great. It's a means of gaining compliance from anyone, even the MOST uncooperative thug...with a minimum of fuss. The creator of the course also has a high rank in Judo, from what he said. Its cool, you get people to comply without needing to be a jerk about it... it does Judo "the gentle art" justice.

Your Brother
John


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 12, 2004)

I don't know what your talking about, but I took Judo when Iw as younger and now I take ATA tATaeKwonDo, and I think the Judo/Jujitsu/Grappling that we have is pretty intense. I have to say that your comment was pretty inaccurate. We don't teach americanized MA. The original MAster was Korean, who died like 4 years ago and so are his brothers and cousins and relative. And our system is pretty nice. 

I've never heard the term verbal Judo in ATA, not even in any of the seminar magazines or anything like that. We teach all types of MA under our main TKD. TKD is a set cirriculum, then comes levels of Judo, Aikido, Tai Chi, Kickboxing, and such. Unless verbal Judo means that we just teach it as a side job. And without Rank, but certification?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Mar 12, 2004)

I have a brocher from an ATA school where they mention verbal judo.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 12, 2004)

I think it's a widely used term.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah, I think it is a widely used term. Well, not all ATA schools teach the same MA. Yeah, of course they all teach the main ATA TKD cirriculum, but not all schools teach aikido, Tai Chi, Judeo/grappling...anyways, if that's what they call it, fine. I took Judo for 2 yrs and its basically the same thing, except we don't get belts in Judo, it's more of a side art/self defense/fun thing to do and takes up time on Monday Night work out classes. Maybe that means verbal Judo? Anyways, My TKD instructors iare as good as my old Judo Instructors. So, who knows. Seriously, they are that good. I can't get through their defenses.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 12, 2004)

From "Verbal Judo" by George J. Thompson (the guy who coined the phrase)...

The Five Step Hard Style (the basic jerbal judo "street" confrontation )"suggests that you (1) Ask (Ethical Appeal), (2) Set Context (Reasonable Appeal), (3) Present Options (Personal Appeal), (4) Confirm (Practical Appeal), and (5) Act (Determination of Appropriate Action)."

In police work this could be seen as a continum like...(1) "Step out of the vehicle please Sir." (2) "Sir I see an open beer can next to your leg, thats a violation of the Traffic Law. I have to have you exit the vehicle so I can take a look at that can." (3) "Sir if you refuse, that means that I will have to arrest you for obstruction, tow your car and put you through a lot more court headaches than a simple ticket. Now please step out." (4) "Sir is there anything I can do or say to gain your compliance?" (5) Drag his @$$ out the window.....The idea is that you ask for compliance, explain why you need compliance, tell him the consequences if he refuses, confirm that he is not going to comply then act.

The book at Amazon.com
http://http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0688137865/inktomi-bkasin-20/ref%3Dnosim/102-6702567-8496955


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 12, 2004)

Ok, No, We don't teach Verbal Judo at any of the schools I've attended then, I never heard of such a thing. Well, not for just Judo anyways...THat's how its supposed to be with all MArtial arts...maybe that's what the brochure meant. I imagine that's what it meant because we teach that about everything we do. But, sometimes there is no time for that. Anyways, that makes no sense calling it verbal judo...Its just Simply MA basics in life...LOL...that's what they call Verbal Judo?!...heheheh


----------



## Spud (Mar 24, 2004)

I agree it is a pretty widely used term. The first time I heard it was in ATA circa 1992 when they incorporated into some of their Pro-tech training stuff (the class was targeted towards LEO types at the time). 

FWIW the cops in the class were aware of Verbal Judo before the seminar anyhow.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 25, 2004)

I use the phrase verbal judo quite often, even though I'm an aikido-ka.  It's simply (for me) doing everything I can mentally and verbally to redirect hostile energy before an altercation reaches a point in which I'm forced to use physical technique.  It does burn me a little to hear phrases like that tossed around by political pundits of either side of the aisle when they most likely don't have a clue what they're talking about.  But, that seems to be politics in general, doesn't it.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 25, 2004)

Well, I think it's a thing everyone should learn who is in MA. There are so many BBs out there that have the 'I'm a Black Belt and you can't touch me, I'll kic your butt' attitude. If they are provoked even the slightest, they fight, just to show they aren't a weakling. Verbal Judo, though I never heard the phrase until this thread, is great. Kind of a funny phrase, and everytime I think about it, I laugh. Verbal Judo...LOL. Makes so much sense. But it's still funny to call it that. LOL


----------



## Shogun (May 8, 2004)

Yes, I see this used mostly in Law enforcement. I work for the Sheriff's office in Snohomish county, WA, and we have done some of this. I think its all common sense though. I did'nt really learn anything out of it. A great book with this kind of stuff is _The Black Science_, by Haha lung.


----------

